# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  القاضي يعلن عن أسماء الفائزات بمقاعد "الكوتا النسائية"

## هدوء عاصف

القاضي يعلن عن أسماء الفائزات بمقاعد "الكوتا النسائية"



عقد نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير الداخلية رئيس اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات نايف القاضي مؤتمرا صحفيا في المركز الاعلامي بالمركز الثقافي الملكي اعلن خلاله النتائج النهائية الرسمية لانتخابات المجلس النيابي السادس عشر. ومن ضمنها المقاعد 12 المخصصة للنساء والتي جاءت كما يلي:


ناريمان الروسان عن محافظة أربد بنسبة 25.922%

أسماء الرواضية عن محافظة معان بنسبة 21%

هدى أبو رمان عن محافظة البلقاء  بنسبة 19.789%

خلود المراحلة عن محافظة الكرك بنسبة 19.096%

ردينة العطي عن محافظة الزرقاء بنسبة  19%

وفاء بني مصطفى عن محافظة جرش 14.186%

أمل الرفوع عن محافظة الطفيلة بنسبة 11%

سلمى الربضي عن محافظة عجلون بنسبة 10.704%

عبلة أبو علبة عن محافظة العاصمة بنسبة 10.257%

سامية العليمات عن محافظة المفرق بنسبة 9.897%

ميسر السردية عن البادية الشمالية بنسبة 9.152%

تمام الرياطي عن دائرة محافظة العقبة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مباااااااااااااارك يا احلى قرابة ناريمان الروسان اعلى شي بالكوتا وللمرة التالتة على التوالي بتنجح بالنيابة .. 100000000000000 مبارك  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:

----------

